# H/O is Wondering why floor tile is cracking



## MAD Renovations (Nov 18, 2007)

I started a new project today remodeling two bathrooms. Floor tiles are cracking all over the house and home owners are wondering why......










:whistling:whistling

NICE!!!!!!


----------



## BACKWOODS (Sep 10, 2007)

I bet being the good guy you are, this repair will be free:thumbup:


----------



## essrmo (May 2, 2007)

Tattoo said:


> I started a new project today remodeling two bathrooms. Floor tiles are cracking all over the house and home owners are wondering why......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not back buttered. :sad:


----------



## MAD Renovations (Nov 18, 2007)

BACKWOODS said:


> I bet being the good guy you are, this repair will be free:thumbup:


:w00t::w00t:

This is not a repair I am doing..... Its a full gut and remodel of 2 bathrooms. This is just the crap I run accross on a regular basis.


----------



## MAD Renovations (Nov 18, 2007)

essrmo said:


> not back buttered. :sad:


 
Back buttering is the least of concerns here.......:whistling


----------



## skyhook (Mar 17, 2007)

Tattoo said:


> Back buttering is the least of concerns here.......:whistling


I think he meant that's why the tiles are cracking.​


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

It said "thin set" on the package.:laughing:


----------



## MAD Renovations (Nov 18, 2007)

loneframer said:


> It said "thin set" on the package.:laughing:


:clap::clap:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

That just pisses me off. :furious:

Whomever did that install should have their hands chopped off.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Tattoo said:


> I started a new project today remodeling two bathrooms. Floor tiles are cracking all over the house and home owners are wondering why......


What is that fabric looking stuff bridging the (massive) gap in the subfloor?


----------



## willworkforbeer (Mar 7, 2009)

Was this an idiot or a con that did such a thing? :blink:


----------



## MAD Renovations (Nov 18, 2007)

The tile is layed directly over this subfloor (old 1x4)..... And the "fabric stuff" is wax paper........:shutup:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Tattoo said:


> The tile is layed directly over this subfloor (old 1x4)..... And he "fabric stuff" is wax paper


At least they tried to uncouple it :laughing: :blink:


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

*If that HO....*

hired the contractors to do this.... they obviously went with a "LOW BALL" figure~ now they are going to pay 4-5X more than what that originally costs. If thats the case~ the HO learned there lesson... the hard way. No sense to get pissed Angus~ keeps us busy :thumbsup: I just do not understand people sometimes~the way I look at is "an educated consumer" is my best customer:thumbsup: You will get more work out of this tattoo~ thats for sure , if not from them., it will be a referral:thumbup: Now show them how it's done!:thumbsup: CORRECTLY!
Brian


----------



## MAD Renovations (Nov 18, 2007)

angus242 said:


> At least they tried to uncouple it :laughing: :blink:


 
Thats really funny Angus...... I mean I really did laugh out loud when I read that......:notworthy


----------



## kevjob (Aug 14, 2006)

Nice. HO "what do you mean your 13 times higher than the guy who did it incorrectly"?:blink: sorry bad joke. 

So my SOP is 1/2 inch ply over the floor if I can't do another 3/4 layer. You guys do another layer of ply or ditra xl or?


----------



## MAD Renovations (Nov 18, 2007)

kevjob said:


> Nice what do you mean your 13 times higher than the guy who did it incorrectly?:blink:


Not sure what u mean here?


----------



## MAD Renovations (Nov 18, 2007)

kevjob said:


> So my SOP is 1/2 inch ply over the floor if I can't do another 3/4 layer. You guys do another layer of ply or ditra xl or?


What I normally do here with this floor is screw down the existing boards and pl new 3/4" ply over them and then dirta followed by tile. Never had a failure doing it this way.:thumbsup:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Assuming that's 3/4" plank, I would add 1/2" EGP, Ditra, tile....get paid


----------



## MAD Renovations (Nov 18, 2007)

angus242 said:


> Assuming that's 3/4" plank, I would add 1/2" EGP, Ditra, tile....get paid


Just curious but why egp?


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Tattoo said:


> Just curious but why egp?


Because that's what the TCNA requires.


----------



## MAD Renovations (Nov 18, 2007)

angus242 said:


> Because that's what the TCNA requires.


I would have just thanked you but I am all out of thanks for today!!!


----------



## kevjob (Aug 14, 2006)

www.tileusa..com is the bible for tile installations here in usa, well supposed to be anyway. :whistling


----------

